# ducolax only, for colonoscopy prep



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been doing allot of reading and research on what the easiest and most tolerable prep is for a colonoscopy and edg proced is. The most interesting one that I just read about was on a thread posted a couple of years ago. This person has had several procedures and has used only Ducolax, six pills, with lots of fluids. He says it has made him clean as a whistle every time. Has anyone else done this process? The only other procedure with ducolax that I would consider is with the Miralax. Hope to hear of some great ideas. ThanksCarolyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Is this the one you are talking about?It's on this thread:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...t=0&start=0By the Member named "Willie"Here it is:_None better or easier than the Dulcolax prep...one that was initially related to me by an IBS board member several years ago. Ived used it for six colonoscopies as well as my colon resection surgery...each time it was easy, effective and thorough with no cramping, side effects or other unpleasantness.Take a light diet the day before and the day you start the prep...nothing extensive, just easy to digest. Then two days prior to the test you take two Dulcolax at 10PM. Next morning (1 day prior to the test) you begin a clear liquid diet and take two more Dulcolax tablets at 10AM...and then two more at 4PM..thats it. You take nothing by mouth after midnight. Then the next morning you have your colonoscopy....then end. Works like a charm everytime. willie _I haven't used it myself but he swore by it and I intend to try it in the future.Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes BQ that is the one. It just sounds so unbelievably easy. Almost too good to be true! When I googled it the only thing I could find was the dulcolax/miralax prep. Which doesn't sounds so bad either. Thanks for shooting me the thread.Carolyn


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

It will also totally depend on how regular you are....Dulcolax is a heavy laxative pill; usually you're prescribed 2 of those to take an hour before you start a liquid (or whatever else) to help empty out.6 Dulcolax though - never heard of it, but surely that's enough to clean you out. Seems like a lot to take though...


----------



## eliza0104 (Jan 24, 2009)

One way my GI's office has you do it is w/ the Ducolax. Although they have you take 12. Starting at noon the day prior you take the 12 over several hours. I am having a colonoscopy in a week and a half and am hoping I can do this instead of drinking the Fleet. I can never keep that stuff down and it makes me vomit more than I have diarrhea.


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

ElizaHello...thanks for your input. 12 pills sounds radical, compared to willie's prep of 6. What are the pill sizes that you are taking? Maybe yours are smaller. Are you from the US?


----------

